
Ask HN: Is there a universal Self-Destructing Messaging app? - aTMoZFeaR
By universal, I mean Android and iOS compatible, I&#x27;ve looked at Wickr (unfortunately only iOS still) along with Vapor and &#x27;Privachat&#x27;... None of them are out on android yet.<p>Do you guys know of one? Or maybe an email service that has self-destructing capabilities?
Thanks! :D
-aTMoZFeaR
======
mtgx
Self-destructing...I don't think so.

But any OTR-enabled chat (both users have to have it) encrypts every single
message with a new key (at least 128 bit AES, depending on implementation).
Most of them still go through a server, though. Retroshare uses OTR and it's
also P2P, so it should be a little more trouble for them to get, but since
they're tapping the cables, they're still getting it anyway - and this is why
anything "self-destructing" would be irrelevant, too.

------
lifeguard
Do you mean read once messaging? The Client Server model makes this
impossible.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Client_server](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Client_server)

